# Word of the Day:  sentient



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Cheat Sheet:  (From Wikipedia)
_"Sentience_ is the capacity to feel, perceive, or experience subjectively. ... In modern Western philosophy, _sentience_ is the ability to experience sensations (known in philosophy of mind as "qualia"). In Eastern philosophy, _sentience_ is a metaphysical quality of all things that require respect and care."


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Acknowledging that all animals are sentient beings is surely a valid reason for not eating them.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

My unanswerable question: Will Earthlings ever find sentient life on another world?  Not in my lifetime.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 19, 2020)

Agee's 'A Mother's Tale' is the best argument for who or what is sentient.

He confounds the definition of sentience, by making you think.


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

You want us to use sentience in a sentient sentence?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Staring at the eyes and the actions, of an unfamiliar animal, bird,  or other species,
sometimes even peculiar or particular insects or sea beings, 
leads into wondering about the creature's sentience.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Agee's 'A Mother's Tale' is the best argument for who or what is sentient.
> 
> He confounds the definition of sentience, by making you think.


Thanks - I had to look it up, but that's part of the appeal of this site.  Old brains need exercise!


----------



## Matrix (Jun 19, 2020)

Plants are not sentient beings, some people don't agree though.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Plants are not sentient beings, some people don't agree though.


Does this mean that I am wasting my time talking to them?  (It's a cover-up technique for when I'm actually just talking to myself!)


----------

